# Loo Blue costs



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its a while since I had to buy any Thetford loo blue. Last lot I got was bought at one of the shows and I am sure I paid under £7 for a 2L bottle.
I have nearly run out and went to buy some yesterday, the price £14.95. Needless to say I didn't buy and eventually found some at £11.99 for 2L, still very more than I paid at a show but needs must! 

Has it really gone up this much? Where did you buy your last bottle and what did you pay? Was I still ripped off?

peedee


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I use biological washing liquid. The 'dirt eating' enzymes do a fine job in the cassette.
Much, much cheaper than the blue stuff.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I use the cheap bio washing machine sachets. Very convenient, they work and also keep the cassette interior clean.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If I recall corectly I got the last 2ltr bottle from halfords at £11.00 so I guess any thing around £11 to £12.50 would be normal these days... I use this product as it dose every thing I want to doo, just the choose we all make :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blue*

Hi

I usually use "Blue Diamond" costing about £6.99 for two litres. I recently found Blue Diamond on offer at Go Outdoors for £7.99 for four litres but it is only "half strength" of the former. That said, if you are using the Thetford regularly and changing every other day or so, the half strength stuff, used in the same volume quantity as the dearer stuff seems fine. In really hot weather, I use only a tiny amount of Blue and empty the cassette daily.

Russell


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

My vote is with the biological washing liquid brigade - cheaper, better, more widely available, no argument.

Just remember to clean out the cassette as thoroughly as you can before you switch to bio as traces of chemicals from the blue stuff will stop the biological action from working as well as it should.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Another vote for cheapo biological washing liquid.

Denise


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds expensive to me but its a while since I bought some. I have to say we have tried the bio liquid and (pardon the pun) thought it was crap. I think the blue stuff is better. Im sure I only paid about £7.50 for a 4 litre bottle a while back which only ran out earlier this year.

Maybe like the earlier poster says we still had traces of blue stuff in when we tried the bio. It did work but not as well and the smell was worse whereas with the blue it just smelt of blue stuff.

Flipping heck there must be something better to talk about!


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Dettol in the top flush and 3 scoops of Astonish OXY Plus granules from Wilko at £2.35 a tub works a treat for us in the Thetford.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've always used the Riversway own brand stuff...a tenner for 2 litres concentrated blue and 2 litres pink for the flush tank. At that price it really isn't worth cutting corners and using bio washing liquid (on my old van needed 40ml of blue for 2 days, so that's 10p per day working on the basis of splitting the cost 50/50).

However on the new van no header tank so no point in having the pink stuff, and the slightly smaller cassette means it needs emptying daily. Will be getting a magnifying glass out to check which works out best when I run out next.

Back to the original, Riversway charge a tenner for 2 litres of the Thetford stuff, so it does sound like you were fleeced Peedee.

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Back to the original, Riversway charge a tenner for 2 litres of the Thetford stuff, so it does sound like you were fleeced Peedee.
> 
> Paul


Thanks, I'll know where to shop next time. Even at a tenner, the price seems to have shot up! I'm loath to use none recommended products, tried it before and ruined all the rubber toilet seals.

peedee


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

We also use Bio but with a little disinfectant in the top tank.


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

TickTok said:


> We also use Bio but with a little disinfectant in the top tank.


Forgive my ignorance, but doesn't the disinfectant counter any of the environmental benefits of using the bio?

mango


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Loo Bloo*

I too am astonished at the price of toilet chemicals. Even more astonished at the mention of Washing Liquid capsules with enzymes! I feel I must rush out to get some but need to know if they control the pong as well as Thetford products. Can anyone confirm this?

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Loo Bloo*



Davethepenguin said:


> I too am astonished at the price of toilet chemicals. Even more astonished at the mention of Washing Liquid capsules with enzymes! I feel I must rush out to get some but need to know if they control the pong as well as Thetford products. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Andy


Well in my opinion the liquid doesnt, dont know about the tabs but I suspect capsules are similar though. However unless your emptying the poo in a really closed environment its never that bad. Some days we dont even bother putting anything in the loo and it still emptys ok.

I still think the blue stuff is best though.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Loo Bloo*



Davethepenguin said:


> I too am astonished at the price of toilet chemicals. Even more astonished at the mention of Washing Liquid capsules with enzymes! I feel I must rush out to get some but need to know if they control the pong as well as Thetford products. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Andy


Sure does. The only 'pong' is the smell of the washing liguid. As far as I can see, the only benefit of the blue stuff is that the contents are blue not brown!


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Another vote for bio washing liquid. we use Tesco value stuff; about £1.40 per litre.
'Smells pleasant, and the cassette empties just fine.
AND, believe it or not, it doubles up as ............ clothes washing liquid!
Smile!
Geoff


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We also use Tesco bio laundry liquid in the cassette & Milton Steriliser in the seperate flush tank. 
Have done for many years now without any problems caused to any of the equipment. 

Also being a neutral solution, the cassette can be emptied down any toilet facility, whereas the coloured toilet treatments are not 
always allowed tolerated.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Loobloo*

May I ask if you use your Tesco washing liquid in the same way as you would the Thetford product? For example, a rough cupful per tank.

Thanks


----------

